# where can get 6 volt solid battery



## pier (Apr 22, 2008)

where can you get 6 volt solid battery for model boats in north east england 

if any one knows send me a pm


----------



## ray.c (Dec 9, 2008)

pier said:


> where can you get 6 volt solid battery for model boats in north east england
> 
> if any one knows send me a pm


Try www.batterycity.co.uk


----------



## Don Matheson (Mar 13, 2007)

Pier
Dont waste your money. Go round to your local company who fit burglar and fire alarms. They usually have hundreds which need replaced regularly. They have to get rid of them under strange new regulations and will likely give you as many as you want. Give any that you get a serious charge, discharge cycle and most will be as good as new.
I used to keep our local Model Boat Club supplied with batteries from the shop of an installer.
They will most likely have all different amperage and 6 and 12V for you to chose from. If none in stock I am sure they will keep them for you.
Don


----------



## keithbut (May 2, 2006)

Try http://www.battery-shed.co.uk/


----------



## mikeg (Aug 24, 2006)

Also http://www.battery-force.co.uk/


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

www.maplin.co.uk


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

www.cpc.co.uk


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

Don Matheson said:


> .... They have to get rid of them under strange new regulations ....


These are designed to keep the nasties of which batteries are made from going into landfill and providing a nice unquantifiable legacy for our children and grandchildren, both born and as yet unborn.

I know which I would prefer.


----------



## Don Matheson (Mar 13, 2007)

Andysk Until my recent illness I held a SEPA Licence to transport batteries, waste oil etc. These were normally large batteries of the type used for starting large generators as my company serviced engines. These were returned under transport regulation to my supplier and manufacturer of the batteries and were treated as required under the new regulations. The used batteries were wrapped and placed into metal containers and were shipped to India for disposal. What they do with them there is a whole new ballgame. I for one would have had my Indian house totally run off batteries using solar power and converters, as is my workshop here. However they are probably thrown into a dump as is most of the waste sent from the UK to India for disposal.
Don


----------



## pier (Apr 22, 2008)

where is the model shop in north shieds gladstones send me pm with info


----------



## Don Matheson (Mar 13, 2007)

Its in Bedford st. North Shields. Google it and they have the address phone number and website.
Hope this helps
Don


----------



## Stewart J. (Jul 8, 2006)

RS Components link here, - http://uk.rs-online.com/web/search/searchBrowseAction.html?method=retrieveTfg&Ne=4294957692&Nr=AND(avl%3auk%2csearchDiscon_uk%3aN)&tfgSearch=Y&N=4294955530+4294892897&Ns=stockPolicy_uk|1||new_uk|1&selectAttribute=6V#breadCrumb

If this doent work google RS Components once onto site search for lead acid batteries.

Branches in Gateshead, Sunderland etc google it.

Just replaced 2 in ships fire detection system cabinet last week and asked around crew if anyone wanted them for model boats to save me hassle of disposal and associated paperwork (Sad) 

Is model shop not in Nile Street in North Shields? or am I having a senior moment!

Stewart


----------



## pier (Apr 22, 2008)

just had look on inernet model shop one in nile st and one bedford st


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

Mmmm I managed to get a pair of gel cell 6v (6v. 3AH/20Hr) sealed battreies from Cornwall Model Boats. Very quick supplier - oh and a charger too,.

Jonty


----------



## Grendel (Oct 13, 2008)

maplins also do a good range of sealed lead acid gel batteries plus chargers.
Grendel


----------



## Don Matheson (Mar 13, 2007)

Why do you guys want to spend money on batteries. There are millions out there that go to waste every year. Any company will give you as many as you want to collect from them. Kept our local boat club on free batteries for years.
Took over 100 from a site recently as I have a SEPA license to carry them. They would be sent to India for disposal or to Indian model boat builders.
RS have been mentioned on here and while they do a wonderful delivery if you have an account, they can be rather expensive for the average shopper.
Don


----------



## pier (Apr 22, 2008)

got a 6 volt solid bsttery yestrday £ 6 .99 thanks to members for hellp


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

Hi Don ....

There are all sorts of regs now about batteries as waste, transport & disposal, the TransBorder waste Regulations etc etc I could go on ! New battery regs were laid before parliament on April 14 (SI 2009:890 for those who are interested or insomniacs !). The authorities are tightening up to prevent just what you describe happening, (ie) the 'civilised' west dumping all their c..p on the poorer nations !

I have been involved in scrapping mobile radio base stations for the last 4 years; you know those things nobody wants anywhere near them but which everybody wants to use ! It was the lead acid cells in them, each one a two man lift, that made the proper recycling economically viable, as opposed to a necessary cost which would have to be retrieved from the end user, all those like you & me who have a mobile phone, in call charges.

Cheers

Andy

Later Edit : Just found out the new Battery Regs come into force (ie) become UK law, on May 5th.


----------



## Don Matheson (Mar 13, 2007)

Andy Know exactly what you mean. However from my point of view I am doing exactly th thing in having a license and transporting batteries by limited numbers and to an approved supplier who in turn has followed all proper procedures in disposal. He was actually shocked to find they went to India.
Had a case a few years ago with one of my sites which is a large court building. They had huge Glass bodied batteries which had been in for about 35 years. I told them they should be replaced and why, but for 5 years no one listened. I kept the photos and reports and response. One day one blew up shattering two others, then they wanted them replaced and old ones removed. This I of course did but after seeking advice from several sides. In so doing I was able to safely remove them and also charge a hell of a lot more for doing it. New system fitted new chargers etc. everyone happy and I could afford a holiday on the profits. Result.
Don


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

Don Matheson said:


> ...... huge Glass bodied batteries .....


I remember them well Don, there were loads in telephone exchanges, usually on zinc (?) covered wooden racks in a totally ceramic tiled room. Next door would be a big genny for when the power failed and the batteroes had nearly run down.

Must have been a lovely salvage job, and with a good scrap value as well !


----------

